# Ostertag Going to Sacramento Kings



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Ostertag Going to Sacramento Kings

video
http://helix.ksl.com/video/ksl/1/172/17292.ram

Jul. 20, 2004

Greg Ostertag is leaving town... KSL has learned that Ostertag, who played 9 seasons in a Jazz uniform, will sign a contract with the Sacramento Kings tomorrow.

In his 9 seasons with the Jazz, Tag averaged nearly 6 points and 5 rebounds a game.

He became a Free Agent after last season, and when the Jazz signed offer sheets to Mehmet Oh-Kur and Carlos Boozer and also re-signed Jaron Collins, that left Ostertag expendable.

Greg Ostertag is expected to hold a press conference tomorrow in Sacramento to announce the signing.

http://tv.ksl.com/index.php?nid=39&sid=107613


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I LIKE OSTERTAG! AWESOME! Thanks you Sean...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Lets hope that he helps us with rebounding and blocking. :gopray:


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I hate the Person of Ostertag, but if he adds toughness and grit, i will take it.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

SACBEE LINK 



> The Sacramento Kings have moved to replace veteran center Vlade Divac on their roster by agreeing in principal to a contract with free-agent center Greg Ostertag.
> 
> Ostertag is expected to be in Sacramento on Wednesday to sign a contract, the terms of which were not disclosed.
> 
> Ostertag, who is entering his 10th season in the NBA, has played for the Utah Jazz for nine years. He has career averages of 5.1 points, 5.9 rebounds and 1.85 blocks per game, but he is perhaps best remembered for his off-court heroics. In 2002, *he donated one of his kidneys to his sister, Amy Hall, who had struggled with Type 1 diabetes since childhood.*


At least he's a good guy. :yes:

NBA.com LINK 



> The Sacramento Kings and veteran center Greg Ostertag today agreed to a contract in principal, according to Kings President of Basketball Operations Geoff Petrie. Ostertag is expected to be in Sacramento tomorrow (July 21st) to sign the contract. Per team policy, terms of the deal were not disclosed.
> 
> “We’re really excited to add a veteran center with valuable playoff experience to our roster,” said Petrie. “By adding Greg, it gives us a chance to improve in some areas where we’ve been struggling over the past couple of years. This gives us another rebounder and an interior presence at the basket. I think he’ll fit in well with Brad and Chris on our frontline.”
> 
> “I’m excited about joining the Kings,” explained Ostertag. “I hope everyone knows that I’m not going to replace Vlade with scoring and passing, *but I will be rebounding, blocking shots and taking up space in the middle. Hopefully, I’ll be able to help these guys reach their ultimate goal of winning a championship.* They’re a good team. They still have their core with Chris (Webber), Peja (Stojakovic), Brad (Miller), Mike Bibby and Bobby (Jackson). I’m not coming in looking to be the star. I’m just coming in looking to do my part.”


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The guy moves like a log!!!:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> The guy moves like a log!!!:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Who would win a 50 yard dash between Ostertag and Vlade? :laugh:

Seriously, i think Ostertag is a good backup for the Kings. They needed to grab someone to replace Vlade and the pickings are slim right now unless a team is wanting to sign longterm deals that put them over the cap. Ostertag has shown he has some skills, his consistency is the problem. He did a great job playing against Vlade in the playoffs recently.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

As long as it was cheap, good signing. He won't need to play a ton, and he'll rebound and block shots well.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> I LIKE OSTERTAG! AWESOME! Thanks you Sean...


Same here! He had a really good game against us a few years ago in the playoffs...hopefully he can be decent in the minutes he plays.


----------



## mrbeeg (Jul 20, 2004)

I thought Ostertag was going to be a dominate center when he first started, then he was ***** slapped by Shaq, and he has'nt been the same since.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Ostertag + Miller = Biggest combination of ******** in the league

:rock:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

how much are they giving him per year


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Ostertag + Miller = Biggest combination of ******** in the league
> 
> :rock:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: But on a serious note, the Kings needed a big body badly. Ostertag may not be the most athletic, but he is a big body, than can deliver six fouls, and for some reason some games he has good games... Sometimes he's just sort of there... So Songaila will now back up C Webb, Ostertag will back up Miller, Martin will back up Christie, "insert player" will back up Peja, Bobby will back up Bibby... Not bad...


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Ostertag will help you in the middle. Granted he was in teh dog house for many years in UTAH, but th Jazz will miss his presence inside the paint. He can rebound and block two things that what drive offense on fast breaks from defense. 

He is also a great person in heart. Sacmento is the perfect town for him to be at.

Good signing.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> So Songaila will now back up C Webb, Ostertag will back up Miller, Martin will back up Christie, "insert player" will back up Peja, Bobby will back up Bibby... Not bad...


Your insert will most likely be Martin. That guy's looked good in the few SL games I've seen him in.

As for Ostertag...you got a center 5 years younger and a bit more able at the position. I also don't care for the person, and I think he's a dumba**, but it's a good basketball move.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> how much are they giving him per year


I heard on the radio that it is a 2 year deal...2.7 million for the first year and the second year is a team option.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

do u guys think that was the best option for sac


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> do u guys think that was the best option for sac


of what's left..I wish we could have gotten Chris Andersen, but apparently Petrie likes slow guys that can't jump..so it works for him. I personally have never liked Ostertag because he plays dirty, but I guess it's good to have him on our side so he can't injure any of our players..except in practice, in which case...he'll have to go easy on them.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bruindre</b>!
> 
> 
> Your insert will most likely be Martin. That guy's looked good in the few SL games I've seen him in.
> ...


Martin i put as backing up Christie


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> 
> of what's left..I wish we could have gotten Chris Andersen, but apparently Petrie likes slow guys that can't jump..so it works for him. I personally have never liked Ostertag because he plays dirty, but I guess it's good to have him on our side so he can't injure any of our players..except in practice, in which case...he'll have to go easy on them.


He signed with the Hornets a few days ago. Really bad timing for Vlade to decide to sign with the Lakers. If he had decided a few days earlier, we might have been able to sign Anderson (I am pretty sure he signed for less than Ostertag)


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

well the Maloofs pretty much knew that they were gonna be able to keep Vlade, so if they really wanted Bird Man, they could have talked him into waiting after Vlade signed. maybe he didn't want to be looked at as a 2nd option i guess. but i didn't even hear anything about the Petrie even looking into him, just a lot of Kings fans wanting him to play for them.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Ostertag: 27.6 MPG / 7.4 Rebounds / 1.78 Blocks
Divac: 28.6 MPG / 5.7 Rebounds / .95 Blocks


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> 
> 
> Who would win a 50 yard dash between Ostertag and Vlade? :laugh:


Ostertag, obvoiusly....... Because Vlade would get tired and need a cigerette break by 25 yards.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

The Jazz offered Greg Ostertag $2.3 million a year to continue his NBA career in Utah.
It wasn't enough.
Ostertag, the Jazz's enigmatic center for the last nine years, announced Tuesday that he plans to sign a free-agent contract with Sacramento.
*Ostertag's new deal will be worth $4 million next season, league sources said. He will also own an option on returning to the Kings in 2005-06.*
"I'm pumped," Ostertag said at an impromptu press conference at Thanksgiving Point, where he talked to the media after participating in a benefit golf tournament.
"It's going to be difficult, leaving. I'll probably have a tear when we roll out of Utah. But I'm excited. . . . You've got to put Sacramento in the top three teams in the West." 
http://www.sltrib.com/sports/ci_2379299


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Hello, Ostertag: The center from Utah, known for his rebounding and shot-blocking, will sign a two-year contract


----------

